# DD-214 now online for Veterans



## John Harrelson (Feb 3, 2008)

Just got this info from Joe over on usa-rvforum.com and want to pass it on to all veterans.
***********************************************
Its official, DD-214's are NOW Online. 

The National Personnel Records Center (NPRC) has provided the following website for veterans to gain access to their DD-214's online:

* http://vetrecs.archives.gov/ [/url]*

This may be particularly helpful when a veteran needs a copy of his DD-214 for employment purposes.

NPRC is working to make it easier for veterans with computers and Internet access to obtain copies of documents from their military files.

Military veterans and the next of kin of deceased former military members may now use a new online military personnel records system to request documents. 

Other individuals with a need for documents must still complete the Standard Form 180, which can be downloaded from the online web site. 

Because the requester will be asked to supply all information essential for NPRC to process the request, delays that normally occur when NPRC has to ask veterans for additional information will be minimized. 

The new web-based application was designed to provide better service on these requests by eliminating the records centers mailroom and processing time.


----------



## MDThayer (Feb 3, 2008)

RE: DD-214 now online for Veterans

John, I just want to say your 2 cents made a different to me and my husband.  We are refinancing and we need his DD-214.  Needless to say, he can't seem to find it.  I just happen to get on line and check the forum and here it is, a blessing.  Thank you.

Diane Thayer
2000 Minni Winne 
2 Kayaks
1 Golden Retriever


----------



## John Harrelson (Feb 3, 2008)

RE: DD-214 now online for Veterans



Glad it helped you Diane,, I posted this on the other eight RV forums also..

You and your husband may want to visit all the RV forums to see a wealth of information for our military veterans.. 

Drop me an email and I'll send you the name and addresses of all the forums that I am a member of..

here is my email address, notiice that I never use the @ sign or a period when puttingmy email addressin a post ... this helps to keep the "Spy-Bots" from harvesting it and selling my address to spammers..

jharrelson at juno dot com

Best Wishes,

John


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: DD-214 now online for Veterans

THANKS JOHN, I need a copy of my DD214 just to have on hand. I have a copy my it is so old  you can't hardly read it. so thanks again for the site.


----------

